# Ugly, creepy art...is it worth anything?



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

This is the kind of visual artwork I consider myself 'decent' at making. 
Sorry I don't have more examples, most of my stuff has been lost or destroyed. 

All the stuff I sketch is about in the same vein as this though. So, I'd appreciate feedback! 
Happy Nightmare everyone


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll make more and post it if anyone likes this


----------



## real time strategist (Dec 28, 2016)

Honestly, while I wouldn't count myself as someone who "is a creepy nightmare child" I do like monster and creature designs a lot, whether it is creepy or not, and I think this was very good, it was creative and drawn well, And I would be interested in what else you could create.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

real time strategist said:


> Honestly, while I wouldn't count myself as someone who "is a creepy nightmare child" I do like monster and creature designs a lot, whether it is creepy or not, and I think this was very good, it was creative and drawn well, And I would be interested in what else you could create.


OMG 
Thank you!!! That really means a lot to me...

Its meant to be symbolic and whatnot but its understandable if you don't 'get' it... I like people's different interpretations of art 
What do you think it means?


----------



## Royn (Dec 28, 2016)

wow!  All that needs more is bold and color!  Very cool!  Also... wtf man?


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 28, 2016)

Yeah I can get behind this; With some proper lineart and color it could be cool as fuck


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

Royn said:


> wow!  All that needs more is bold and color!  Very cool!  Also... wtf man?


HAHAHA

Thank you


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Yeah I can get behind this; With some proper lineart and color it could be cool as fuck


Thanks man! I see what you mean-
but that's the problem....I'm only good with pen and paper. I have NO experience with digital art programs or really even coloring styles. And since I'm poor as shit, well that kind of limits my options to pen and paper. I'd love to try other mediums though! Just don't have the time or money rn


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 28, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Thanks man! I see what you mean-
> but that's the problem....I'm only good with pen and paper. I have NO experience with digital art programs or really even coloring styles. And since I'm poor as shit, well that kind of limits my options to pen and paper. I'd love to try other mediums though! Just don't have the time or money rn


Y'can always go traditional; Get a good inking pen, some bristol board paper, nice colored pencils and you could probably do some clean, bold lookin stuff


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Y'can always go traditional; Get a good inking pen, some bristol board paper, nice colored pencils and you could probably do some clean, bold lookin stuff


Okay :3
I don't really like the soft and scratchy color palette of colored pencils...I DO however like bold/ cel-shaded type colors like colored pens. 
Do you have any suggestions? If you don't mind?


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

Royn said:


> wow!  All that needs more is bold and color!  Very cool!  Also... wtf man?


Do you draw?


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 28, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Okay :3
> I don't really like the soft and scratchy color palette of colored pencils...I DO however like bold/ cel-shaded type colors like colored pens.
> Do you have any suggestions? If you don't mind?


not tryna art whore, but here's something i did back in '15 with colored pencils




You can get some p good laydown on bristol depending on its texture and these are just with basic bitch crayola pencils :^o
(Prisma colored pencils are considered the king tho hahah)

If y'wanna try markers, copic. Prisma color makes some good markers too, but copics are refillable, so despite being like 5 bucks a pen, it's a better value than Prismacolor's offerings.
You might also like acrylic painting too tbh if you have the time; Acrylic can do some bold stuff. Toyed around with it myself in November.







It can be a p versatile paint tbh.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> not tryna art whore, but here's something i did back in '15 with colored pencils
> You can get some p good laydown on bristol depending on its texture and these are just with basic bitch crayola pencils :^o
> (Prisma colored pencils are considered the king tho hahah)
> If y'wanna try markers, copic. Prisma color makes some good markers too, but copics are refillable, so despite being like 5 bucks a pen, it's a better value than Prismacolor's offerings.
> ...



Dude those are awesome! WAY better than my stuff! I need to start experimenting with color...fuck I'm jealous >:3

I really like the first one! You said you did it with Crayola?? No way!
Wow...
well, I really want to do a comic series and publish it online. It's been bouncing around in my head for years...you wanna hear the pitch?


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 28, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Dude those are awesome! WAY better than my stuff! I need to start experimenting with color...fuck I'm jealous >:3
> 
> I really like the first one! You said you did it with Crayola?? No way!
> Wow...
> well, I really want to do a comic series and publish it online. It's been bouncing around in my head for years...you wanna hear the pitch?


Sure dude, we can take it to PM's if y'wanna keep stuff less cluttered


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

Andromedahl said:


> Sure dude, we can take it to PM's if y'wanna keep stuff less cluttered


Ok...you mean just start a private convo? Sorry I'm pretty new to this 'forum' thing XP


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 28, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Ok...you mean just start a private convo? Sorry I'm pretty new to this 'forum' thing XP


mmhm, private convo


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

When I do something creepy, the logical side of me wants to make it believably functional and I end up with *things*. So I guess I'm in between.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> When I do something creepy, the logical side of me wants to make it believably functional and I end up with *things*. So I guess I'm in between.


Yeah dontja just hate when *things* happen? 
Also, hi! How are ya?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Dec 28, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> Yeah dontja just hate when *things* happen?
> Also, hi! How are ya?


Hi, I'm relieved and tired after 10 day vacation trip with flight delays and cancels that adds almost another two days worth. Had to spend the night in a hotel and catch the same flight in the afternoon today. Bunch of BS


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 28, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Hi, I'm relieved and tired after 10 day vacation trip with flight delays and cancels that adds almost another two days worth. Had to spend the night in a hotel and catch the same flight in the afternoon today. Bunch of BS


Been there. Had to take a flight out of Dallas at 7:30 but we had to sit on the plane without moving for nearly TEN HOURS because there was a whole _half-inch_ of snow on the tarmac. Lord have mercy.


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 29, 2016)

Of course it is. Though the main hurdle is that, like with anything in art, ugliness and creepiness must be perfected to really be appealing on any significant level. I know many people who just make crappy drawings and think of it as some kind of "style" and "aesthetics". That's the line - there are purposefully ugly yet great drawings, and there are drawings that just look ugly, regardless of context. You can look at some works by Junji Ito and Shintaro Kago to see this kind of art done right, I'll drop a couple of examples under the spoiler below.



Spoiler


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 29, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Of course it is. Though the main hurdle is that, like with anything in art, ugliness and creepiness must be perfected to really be appealing on any significant level. I know many people who just make crappy drawings and think of it as some kind of "style" and "aesthetics". That's the line - there are purposefully ugly yet great drawings, and there are drawings that just look ugly, regardless of context. You can look at some works by Junji Ito and Shintaro Kago to see this kind of art done right, I'll drop a couple of examples under the spoiler below.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


do you like it though?


----------



## nerdbat (Dec 29, 2016)

lonely_bloody_wolf said:


> do you like it though?


As of now, not really, honestly. I suggest you to both improve on your style and learn basics of drawing normal, non-ugly things, that'll make your doodlies look better in the future.


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 30, 2016)

Wendigo!


----------



## lonely_bloody_wolf (Dec 30, 2016)

Ugh the camera flash made this one look awful...


----------

